# Send your name to Mars



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2017)

When NASA's InSight lander reaches Mars in November of 2018, it will carry with it hundred of thousands of names from members of the public.

According to NASA, in 2015 nearly 827,000 people signed up to add their names to a silicon microchip onboard the robotic spacecraft.

But now, NASA is adding a second microchip, giving the public an additional chance to send their names to Mars.


New submissions for names are accepted here until November 1, 2017 at 11:59 p.m. ET).

The InSight lander will be carrying several scientific instruments along with the names, and will be the first mission to explore Mars' deep interior.

It's scheduled to launch from Vandenberg Air Force Base, California, in May of 2018.


The fly-your-name opportunity comes with 'frequent flier' points reflecting a person's participation in NASA's exploration of Mars.

These points span multiple mission and multiple decades, and participants who send their names on the previous InSight opportunity in 2015 can download a 'boarding pass' and see their 'frequent flier' miles.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 26, 2017)

Call me when I can actually colonize mars...  Mars needs to be colonized by frog before man anyways.  Mankind would feel super lame if that happened.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 26, 2017)

I just wanna send some of my dna to mars.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 26, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I just wanna send some of my dna to mars.


Haven't you spread that round too much already  jk


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2017)

Kind of cool, but silly.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I just wanna send some of my dna to mars.



Encode a small chunk of it as a ascii or hexidecimal string and submit it as your name.

I suggest picking your favorite cells favorite organalles favorite rna sequence.


----------

